# Snl has black only auditions



## novasteve

No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?

?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions


----------



## Asclepias

Dont hate steve. Before Civil Rights all the auditions were were white only.


----------



## novasteve

Asclepias said:


> Dont hate steve. Before Civil Rights all the auditions were were white only.



What does that have to do with today?


----------



## novasteve

60 years ago many top schools had quotas for Jews. What does that have to do with today?


----------



## Katzndogz

I doubt SNL intends for an all black cast.  It just knows that it has to include black people and is looking for the best they can get.


----------



## Asclepias

novasteve said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont hate steve. Before Civil Rights all the auditions were were white only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with today?
Click to expand...


I call it equitable opportunity. Whites dominated the acting scene for as long as it existed with white only auditions. Hell Hollywood convinced the world the Egyptians were white using the white only audition system.


----------



## Alfalfa

Where's the hispanic and asian tryouts?


----------



## Katzndogz

Egyptians convinced the world they weren't black by the historical record they left.


----------



## Alfalfa

The title is misleading, they were black female auditions.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Egyptians convinced the world they weren't black by the historical record they left.



Then you must be blind. Your own greek historians say they were black.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Facepalm alert. 

We really don't know what they were. I'm surprised science can't solve the mystery but I doubt they were white. They definitely weren't Arab dogs thank God.


----------



## Alfalfa

Egyptians were both.


----------



## Asclepias

R.C. Christian said:


> Facepalm alert.
> 
> We really don't know what they were. I'm surprised science can't solve the mystery but I doubt they were white. They definitely weren't Arab dogs thank God.



Science has solved the mystery. DNA tests on Rameses III and King Tut say they were Black.


----------



## R.C. Christian

Did they have the sickle cell or was the amount of melanin in their skin too high? I'm just trying to understand. I really don't care what race they were. They were overrun by Arab scum at some point. Not that all Arabs are scum, but it was sad ending to that culture.


----------



## Indeependent

Alfalfa said:


> The title is misleading, they were black female auditions.



That is correct and since they have a business requirement they are interviewing for that demographic.


----------



## Indeependent

Asclepias said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facepalm alert.
> 
> We really don't know what they were. I'm surprised science can't solve the mystery but I doubt they were white. They definitely weren't Arab dogs thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science has solved the mystery. DNA tests on Rameses III and King Tut say they were Black.
Click to expand...


It's quite possible since they were descended from Noah's son Ham which means black.


----------



## bianco

Black only auditions?

Lovely.

Then there should be White only auditions, Miss White America beauty pageant etc.

Reverse racism, don't ya just love it?


----------



## Asclepias

R.C. Christian said:


> Did they have the sickle cell or was the amount of melanin in their skin too high? I'm just trying to understand. I really don't care what race they were. They were overrun by Arab scum at some point. Not that all Arabs are scum, but it was sad ending to that culture.



Tut did have sickle cell among other ailments. Funny thing is they were from exactly where they said they were from. The Great Lakes region of Africa.

The Thuya Gene


----------



## Alfalfa

Indeependent said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title is misleading, they were black female auditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct and since they have a business requirement they are interviewing for that demographic.
Click to expand...


They are interviewing for it because a racial/gender stink was made over it.


----------



## Gracie

I saw a preview on tv a few days ago. New show to be aired for the "holiday". Name of it?

Black Nativity.

Gosh. Can we have a WHITE nativity?


----------



## Katzndogz

Alfalfa said:


> Egyptians were both.



Yes.  The Egyptians had black slaves.   Even today Egyptians aren't black.  But, some black people are intent on stealing Egyptian history.  The Egyptians left a remakable historical record of what they looked like and the kind of lives they led.  

Give black revisionists enough time and King Louie of France will be black.


----------



## Alfalfa

Indeependent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facepalm alert.
> 
> We really don't know what they were. I'm surprised science can't solve the mystery but I doubt they were white. They definitely weren't Arab dogs thank God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Science has solved the mystery. DNA tests on Rameses III and King Tut say they were Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's quite possible since they were descended from Noah's son Ham which means black.
Click to expand...


Noah had a negroid son?


----------



## Indeependent

Alfalfa said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title is misleading, they were black female auditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is correct and since they have a business requirement they are interviewing for that demographic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are interviewing for it because a racial/gender stink was made over it.
Click to expand...


Really?  Sad.


----------



## Alfalfa

Gracie said:


> I saw a preview on tv a few days ago. New show to be aired for the "holiday". Name of it?
> 
> Black Nativity.
> 
> Gosh. Can we have a WHITE nativity?



It's the story of a modern black american family celebrating christmas.

For gods sake...


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Dont hate steve. Before Civil Rights all the auditions were were white only.



Nice try, but wrong:

African American Celebrity & Civil Rights: 1946-1960







Sidney Potier was always one of my favorites.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Egyptians were both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  The Egyptians had black slaves.   Even today Egyptians aren't black.  But, some black people are intent on stealing Egyptian history.  The Egyptians left a remakable historical record of what they looked like and the kind of lives they led.
> 
> Give black revisionists enough time and King Louie of France will be black.
Click to expand...


Not really smart to argue with the combination of historians and DNA. You look pretty stupid.


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont hate steve. Before Civil Rights all the auditions were were white only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but wrong:
> 
> African American Celebrity & Civil Rights: 1946-1960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Potier was always one of my favorites.
Click to expand...


You know what I mean. All the good roles were reserved for white actors. Blacks usually got the servant, slave, and jigaboo roles.  Just one of the things that drives today's perceptions of Black people.


----------



## Againsheila

Alfalfa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a preview on tv a few days ago. New show to be aired for the "holiday". Name of it?
> 
> Black Nativity.
> 
> Gosh. Can we have a WHITE nativity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the story of a modern black american family celebrating christmas.
> 
> For gods sake...
Click to expand...


Why does it have to be "black American family?"  Why not just "American Family?"  Why do we have to define ourselves by our race?  More importantly, what do you think would happen if they aired a show called "White Nativity?"


----------



## Asclepias

Alfalfa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a preview on tv a few days ago. New show to be aired for the "holiday". Name of it?
> 
> Black Nativity.
> 
> Gosh. Can we have a WHITE nativity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the story of a modern black american family celebrating christmas.
> 
> For gods sake...
Click to expand...


Thats not fair. Christmas should be reserved for only white people!


----------



## bianco

'Black People' ...baaah!

Ellianna Placas, Essence?s Controversial Fashion Director, Steps Down - The Cut

_Ellianna Placas, Essence&#8217;s Controversial Fashion Director, Steps Down

A spokesman for Essence confirmed to the Times late yesterday that their first white fashion director, Australian-born Ellianna Placas, has left the magazine. This is particularly notable considering the backlash that occurred when Placas was hired in July 2010. 
At the time, the publication's former fashion editor, Michaela Angela Davis, responded to the news by tweeting, "It is with a heavy heavy heart I have learned that Essence magazine has engaged a white fashion director, this hurts, literally, spiritually." 

A few months later, in September 2010, a group of black women demonstrated in front of Essence's headquarters at Time Inc. during New York Fashion Week, _


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont hate steve. Before Civil Rights all the auditions were were white only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but wrong:
> 
> African American Celebrity & Civil Rights: 1946-1960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Potier was always one of my favorites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what I mean. All the good roles were reserved for white actors. Blacks usually got the servant, slave, and jigaboo roles.  Just one of the things that drives today's perceptions of Black people.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know what you mean.  You mean that white people are always racist and blacks are always victims.  Can't get much more racist than that, can you?  You even ended your little paragraph with an excuse for things to continue to be that way.


----------



## Alfalfa

Againsheila said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a preview on tv a few days ago. New show to be aired for the "holiday". Name of it?
> 
> Black Nativity.
> 
> Gosh. Can we have a WHITE nativity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the story of a modern black american family celebrating christmas.
> 
> For gods sake...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be "black American family?"  Why not just "American Family?"  Why do we have to define ourselves by our race?  More importantly, what do you think would happen if they aired a show called "White Nativity?"
Click to expand...


Nothing.  Like with Black Nativity.


----------



## Againsheila

Alfalfa said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the story of a modern black american family celebrating christmas.
> 
> For gods sake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be "black American family?"  Why not just "American Family?"  Why do we have to define ourselves by our race?  More importantly, what do you think would happen if they aired a show called "White Nativity?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing.  Like with Black Nativity.
Click to expand...


Man, are you delusional.


----------



## bianco

Here seems to be the reality of it all;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkwB76o-3Go]Chris Rock - Black people hate white people - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have the sickle cell or was the amount of melanin in their skin too high? I'm just trying to understand. I really don't care what race they were. They were overrun by Arab scum at some point. Not that all Arabs are scum, but it was sad ending to that culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tut did have sickle cell among other ailments. Funny thing is they were from exactly where they said they were from. The Great Lakes region of Africa.
> 
> The Thuya Gene
Click to expand...


That's ridiculous.  Tutankhamen did not have sickel cell.   He died as healthy as someone that inbred could be.  For years it was believed that he was murdered.  Possibly by an uncle or the vizier that married Tut's wife.   Advanced forensic techniques agree that it was most probably a chariot crash.

One German scientist said that Tut may have died of sickel cell anemia which would have been remarkable since the first recorded case of that disease in Egypt did not occur until 1951.


----------



## Alfalfa

bianco said:


> Here seems to be the reality of it all;
> 
> Chris Rock - Black people hate white people - YouTube



Yes, whenever I see a stand up comic the first word that comes to my mind is the _reality_.


----------



## Alfalfa

Againsheila said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be "black American family?"  Why not just "American Family?"  Why do we have to define ourselves by our race?  More importantly, what do you think would happen if they aired a show called "White Nativity?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.  Like with Black Nativity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Man, are you delusional.
Click to expand...


Oh really?  Why do you think I'm deluded?


----------



## Alfalfa

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have the sickle cell or was the amount of melanin in their skin too high? I'm just trying to understand. I really don't care what race they were. They were overrun by Arab scum at some point. Not that all Arabs are scum, but it was sad ending to that culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tut did have sickle cell among other ailments. Funny thing is they were from exactly where they said they were from. The Great Lakes region of Africa.
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.  Tutankhamen did not have sickel cell.   He died as healthy as someone that inbred could be.  For years it was believed that he was murdered.  Possibly by an uncle or the vizier that married Tut's wife.   Advanced forensic techniques agree that it was most probably a chariot crash.
> 
> One German scientist said that Tut may have died of sickel cell anemia which would have been remarkable since the first recorded case of that disease in Egypt did not occur until 1951.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, no.  The first _diagnosed_ case AND they didn't say tut had SC, they said he carried the gene.  If you don't know the difference then don't post and look...less then educated.


----------



## BullKurtz

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they have the sickle cell or was the amount of melanin in their skin too high? I'm just trying to understand. I really don't care what race they were. They were overrun by Arab scum at some point. Not that all Arabs are scum, but it was sad ending to that culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tut did have sickle cell among other ailments. Funny thing is they were from exactly where they said they were from. The Great Lakes region of Africa.
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.  Tutankhamen did not have sickel cell.   He died as healthy as someone that inbred could be.  For years it was believed that he was murdered.  Possibly by an uncle or the vizier that married Tut's wife.   Advanced forensic techniques agree that it was most probably a chariot crash.
> 
> One German scientist said that Tut may have died of sickel cell anemia which would have been remarkable since the first recorded case of that disease in Egypt did not occur until 1951.
Click to expand...


  Assplaster is the village idiot here...he? blurts out this bullshit without a second thought....his neighbors probably got him figured for the window-peeping and missing cats around the trailer park.  I can agree on the peeping but I bet he? is afraid of cats.

Yesterday he? was convinced we can't control our facial expressions and that body language should be ignored.  Prenatal alcohol syndrome is my bet....plus eating paint chips and cigarette butts....really can't blame him? for being a little peculiar I suppose.


----------



## Gracie

Againsheila said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a preview on tv a few days ago. New show to be aired for the "holiday". Name of it?
> 
> Black Nativity.
> 
> Gosh. Can we have a WHITE nativity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the story of a modern black american family celebrating christmas.
> 
> For gods sake...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be "black American family?"  Why not just "American Family?"  Why do we have to define ourselves by our race?  More importantly, what do you think would happen if they aired a show called "White Nativity?"
Click to expand...


Needs repeating.


----------



## Gracie

Cris Rock ROCKS. I love him, lol.


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> Cris Rock ROCKS. I love him, lol.



I did too, until I saw that comedy routine and others where he needs his mouth washed out with soap.  Now I'm just disgusted by him.


----------



## Alfalfa

Gracie said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the story of a modern black american family celebrating christmas.
> 
> For gods sake...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be "black American family?"  Why not just "American Family?"  Why do we have to define ourselves by our race?  More importantly, what do you think would happen if they aired a show called "White Nativity?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Needs repeating.
Click to expand...


Because it's an adaptation from an earlier play the was about a white family, this time told from the perspective of a black family.

Don't worry, it only got 2 stars from idmb, bad reviews and has a limited release, so it won't be intruding on your _white christmas._


----------



## Alfalfa

Gracie said:


> Cris Rock ROCKS. I love him, lol.



Chris Rock is hilarious and like Dave Chappel and Richard Pryor before him echoes of truth about race relations in american can be realized...if one can take off their race blinders.


----------



## Alfalfa

Againsheila said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cris Rock ROCKS. I love him, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did too, until I saw that comedy routine and others where he needs his mouth washed out with soap.  Now I'm just disgusted by him.
Click to expand...


Ever see Andrew Dice Clay?


----------



## Gracie

Yeah, he has a mouth on him, but going past his choice of words, the truth is there. THAT is what I like. And he isn't biased. He slams everyone with the ugly truth, regardless of color.


----------



## Againsheila

Alfalfa said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be "black American family?"  Why not just "American Family?"  Why do we have to define ourselves by our race?  More importantly, what do you think would happen if they aired a show called "White Nativity?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs repeating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it's an adaptation from an earlier play the was about a white family, this time told from the perspective of a black family.
> 
> Don't worry, it only got 2 stars from idmb, bad reviews and has a limited release, so it won't be intruding on your _white christmas._
Click to expand...


Was the earlier play called "White Nativity?"  I didn't think so.


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> Yeah, he has a mouth on him, but going past his choice of words, the truth is there. THAT is what I like. And he isn't biased. He slams everyone with the ugly truth, regardless of color.



Sorry, can't get past the mouth.  Why do so many idiots think the "f" word is funny?  If you have to resort to profanity to get a laugh, guess what?  It isn't funny!


----------



## Gracie

That's what Bill Cosby said. I agree. But...I also laugh at fart jokes too.


----------



## Asclepias

Alfalfa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tut did have sickle cell among other ailments. Funny thing is they were from exactly where they said they were from. The Great Lakes region of Africa.
> 
> The Thuya Gene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.  Tutankhamen did not have sickel cell.   He died as healthy as someone that inbred could be.  For years it was believed that he was murdered.  Possibly by an uncle or the vizier that married Tut's wife.   Advanced forensic techniques agree that it was most probably a chariot crash.
> 
> One German scientist said that Tut may have died of sickel cell anemia which would have been remarkable since the first recorded case of that disease in Egypt did not occur until 1951.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, no.  The first _diagnosed_ case AND they didn't say tut had SC, they said he carried the gene.  If you don't know the difference then don't post and look...less then educated.
Click to expand...


Honestly this was the last link I had. Do you have something more recent?

King Tut Died of Blood Disorder: Study : Discovery News


----------



## Againsheila

Gracie said:


> That's what Bill Cosby said. I agree. But...I also laugh at fart jokes too.



How about that, I think like Bill Cosby.  Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try, but wrong:
> 
> African American Celebrity & Civil Rights: 1946-1960
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Potier was always one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I mean. All the good roles were reserved for white actors. Blacks usually got the servant, slave, and jigaboo roles.  Just one of the things that drives today's perceptions of Black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know what you mean.  You mean that white people are always racist and blacks are always victims.  Can't get much more racist than that, can you?  You even ended your little paragraph with an excuse for things to continue to be that way.
Click to expand...


All white people are not racist. i know that for a fact believe me. However, burying your head in the sand and pretending Hollywood did and still does not drive perceptions is pretty naive.


----------



## Alfalfa

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.  Tutankhamen did not have sickel cell.   He died as healthy as someone that inbred could be.  For years it was believed that he was murdered.  Possibly by an uncle or the vizier that married Tut's wife.   Advanced forensic techniques agree that it was most probably a chariot crash.
> 
> One German scientist said that Tut may have died of sickel cell anemia which would have been remarkable since the first recorded case of that disease in Egypt did not occur until 1951.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, no.  The first _diagnosed_ case AND they didn't say tut had SC, they said he carried the gene.  If you don't know the difference then don't post and look...less then educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly this was the last link I had. Do you have something more recent?
> 
> King Tut Died of Blood Disorder: Study : Discovery News
Click to expand...


Interesting.


----------



## bianco

Gracie said:


> Cris Rock ROCKS. I love him, lol.



The fact that he's never been censured for his racist diatribes says it all.


----------



## Alfalfa

bianco said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cris Rock ROCKS. I love him, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that he's never been censured for his racist diatribes says it all.
Click to expand...


Who would do the _censoring_?


----------



## Katzndogz

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.  Tutankhamen did not have sickel cell.   He died as healthy as someone that inbred could be.  For years it was believed that he was murdered.  Possibly by an uncle or the vizier that married Tut's wife.   Advanced forensic techniques agree that it was most probably a chariot crash.
> 
> One German scientist said that Tut may have died of sickel cell anemia which would have been remarkable since the first recorded case of that disease in Egypt did not occur until 1951.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, no.  The first _diagnosed_ case AND they didn't say tut had SC, they said he carried the gene.  If you don't know the difference then don't post and look...less then educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly this was the last link I had. Do you have something more recent?
> 
> King Tut Died of Blood Disorder: Study : Discovery News
Click to expand...


Your own words say "he died of a blood disorder".    For a long time, Tut was thought to have died of malaria.   Advanced forensic techniques and virtual modeling revealed massive trauma.  

King Tutankhamun was a BOY RACER who died in chariot accident, British study reveals - Mirror Online

If you know anything about Egyptology, you have to know that if there was a genetic disease like sickle cell, it would not have been carried by one person, it would have been present throughout the royal family since only the children of a brother and sister are eligible to advance to the throne.  The exception was when Alexander conquered Egypt in 332 BC and installed Cleomenes as Viceroy.  Cleomenes remained viceroy until Ptolomey brought Alexander's body back to Egypt and became Pharoah.   Thereafter, the royal family contained Greek genetic material, which might have given it a boost in the continuation of the royal family.    Cleopatra was the last of the Ptolomeic royal family so instead of black, Cleopatra would have been GREEK!

At Tut's time, Egypt was at war with Nubia over trade routes.  While there were Nubians in Egypt, they would have been slaves captured in battle.

There is no way to conceptualize sickle cell present in Egyptian genes since the 18th dynasty and then remained dormant until the first reported case in 1951.  After all, Tut's mummy was not the only one discovered.


----------



## hazlnut

novasteve said:


> No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?
> 
> ?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions





If you're looking to cast a part for an elderly Asian man, do you invite young Jewish women to the Audition???

You fucking idiot!!


Go back to stormfront, take your sheet and leave.


----------



## Alfalfa

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, no.  The first _diagnosed_ case AND they didn't say tut had SC, they said he carried the gene.  If you don't know the difference then don't post and look...less then educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this was the last link I had. Do you have something more recent?
> 
> King Tut Died of Blood Disorder: Study : Discovery News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own words say "he died of a blood disorder".    For a long time, Tut was thought to have died of malaria.   Advanced forensic techniques and virtual modeling revealed massive trauma.
> 
> King Tutankhamun was a BOY RACER who died in chariot accident, British study reveals - Mirror Online
> 
> If you know anything about Egyptology, you have to know that if there was a genetic disease like sickle cell, it would not have been carried by one person, it would have been present throughout the royal family since only the children of a brother and sister are eligible to advance to the throne.  The exception was when Alexander conquered Egypt in 332 BC and installed Cleomenes as Viceroy.  Cleomenes remained viceroy until Ptolomey brought Alexander's body back to Egypt and became Pharoah.   Thereafter, the royal family contained Greek genetic material, which might have given it a boost in the continuation of the royal family.    Cleopatra was the last of the Ptolomeic royal family so instead of black, Cleopatra would have been GREEK!
> 
> *At Tut's time, Egypt was at war with Nubia over trade routes.  While there were Nubians in Egypt, they would have been slaves captured in battle.
> *
> There is no way to conceptualize sickle cell present in Egyptian genes since the 18th dynasty and then remained dormant until the first reported case in 1951.  After all, Tut's mummy was not the only one discovered.
Click to expand...


At times nubia was part of the egyptian empire and nubians citizens.  It is believed there was at least one pharoah who was black.


----------



## Asclepias

Katzndogz said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, no.  The first _diagnosed_ case AND they didn't say tut had SC, they said he carried the gene.  If you don't know the difference then don't post and look...less then educated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this was the last link I had. Do you have something more recent?
> 
> King Tut Died of Blood Disorder: Study : Discovery News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your own words say "he died of a blood disorder".    For a long time, Tut was thought to have died of malaria.   Advanced forensic techniques and virtual modeling revealed massive trauma.
> 
> King Tutankhamun was a BOY RACER who died in chariot accident, British study reveals - Mirror Online
> 
> If you know anything about Egyptology, you have to know that if there was a genetic disease like sickle cell, it would not have been carried by one person, it would have been present throughout the royal family since only the children of a brother and sister are eligible to advance to the throne.  The exception was when Alexander conquered Egypt in 332 BC and installed Cleomenes as Viceroy.  Cleomenes remained viceroy until Ptolomey brought Alexander's body back to Egypt and became Pharoah.   Thereafter, the royal family contained Greek genetic material, which might have given it a boost in the continuation of the royal family.    Cleopatra was the last of the Ptolomeic royal family so instead of black, Cleopatra would have been GREEK!
> 
> At Tut's time, Egypt was at war with Nubia over trade routes.  While there were Nubians in Egypt, they would have been slaves captured in battle.
> 
> There is no way to conceptualize sickle cell present in Egyptian genes since the 18th dynasty and then remained dormant until the first reported case in 1951.  After all, Tut's mummy was not the only one discovered.
Click to expand...


Were you aware that sickle cell is classified as a blood disorder? Please tell me you are not that stupid and talking about genetics in the same post? 

What Is Sickle Cell Anemia? - NHLBI, NIH



> Sickle cell anemia (uh-NEE-me-uh) is the most common form of sickle cell disease (SCD). SCD is a *serious disorder* in which the body makes sickle-shaped red blood cells. Sickle-shaped means that the red blood cells are shaped like a crescent.


----------



## Againsheila

hazlnut said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?
> 
> ?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking to cast a part for an elderly Asian man, do you invite young Jewish women to the Audition???
> 
> You fucking idiot!!
> 
> 
> Go back to stormfront, take your sheet and leave.
Click to expand...


Watched the play "Tommy" last year.  A white couple had a baby that turned into an Asian toddler and then a black teenager.  They were all versions of "Tommy", the main character.  It worked.  So why do we have to have an Asian person or a black person or anything to play anything?  Just wondering, how come we can get away with it in a play but not in a TV show?

Other than the above, I don't really care if Saturday Nite Live hires a black woman.  I do care that they have a show called "Black Nativity".  That's insulting.  Why not just call it "Nativity?"


----------



## Asclepias

Alfalfa said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly this was the last link I had. Do you have something more recent?
> 
> King Tut Died of Blood Disorder: Study : Discovery News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your own words say "he died of a blood disorder".    For a long time, Tut was thought to have died of malaria.   Advanced forensic techniques and virtual modeling revealed massive trauma.
> 
> King Tutankhamun was a BOY RACER who died in chariot accident, British study reveals - Mirror Online
> 
> If you know anything about Egyptology, you have to know that if there was a genetic disease like sickle cell, it would not have been carried by one person, it would have been present throughout the royal family since only the children of a brother and sister are eligible to advance to the throne.  The exception was when Alexander conquered Egypt in 332 BC and installed Cleomenes as Viceroy.  Cleomenes remained viceroy until Ptolomey brought Alexander's body back to Egypt and became Pharoah.   Thereafter, the royal family contained Greek genetic material, which might have given it a boost in the continuation of the royal family.    Cleopatra was the last of the Ptolomeic royal family so instead of black, Cleopatra would have been GREEK!
> 
> *At Tut's time, Egypt was at war with Nubia over trade routes.  While there were Nubians in Egypt, they would have been slaves captured in battle.
> *
> There is no way to conceptualize sickle cell present in Egyptian genes since the 18th dynasty and then remained dormant until the first reported case in 1951.  After all, Tut's mummy was not the only one discovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At times nubia was part of the egyptian empire and nubians citizens.  It is believed there was at least one pharoah who was black.
Click to expand...


All the pharaohs were Black until they were invaded by Rome. The Kush empire and the Kemetic empire were competing Black cultures and took turns controlling each other.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

novasteve said:


> No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?
> 
> ?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions



Secret auditions?

If everyone knows about it, then how can it be a secret?


----------



## Againsheila

Lonestar_logic said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?
> 
> ?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret auditions?
> 
> If everyone knows about it, then how can it be a secret?
Click to expand...


What you didn't read or watch "Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets?"  It's a complete secret so naturally, the whole school knows!


----------



## Alfalfa

In racial terms there is no such thing as "black", the word is negroid.  And no, the pharoahs (except maybe one when cush defeated an upper egypt pharoah) were not negroid any more than other north africans are negroid.


----------



## Asclepias

Alfalfa said:


> In racial terms there is no such thing as "black", the word is negroid.  And no, the pharoahs (except maybe one when cush defeated an upper egypt pharoah) were not negroid any more than other north africans are negroid.



Your mistaken. The Kush empire existed before Kemet was even established as a empire. The first rulers of Kemet were from Kush. They were all Black. Rameses was also Black as was his children. DNA confirms this. Historians confirm this and they say they themselves they came from the Great Lakes regions of Africa. The beginning of the Nile.

As far as Black goes no one can define it except people that are Black. That would be like me trying to tell someone that was white what that meant.


----------



## Againsheila

Alfalfa said:


> In racial terms there is no such thing as "black", the word is negroid.  And no, the pharoahs (except maybe one when cush defeated an upper egypt pharoah) were not negroid any more than other north africans are negroid.



I seem to remember when I was very young being taught that there were three races.  Negroid, Caucasians, and Mongoloids.  I was also taught the blacks in India were Caucasian, not Negroid.  IOW race was not dependent on color.


----------



## High_Gravity

The whole dynamics of North Africa changed when the Arabs invaded, the people that live there now were not the same people that inhabited the region during the time of the Ancient Egyptians, I'm just sayin.


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> In racial terms there is no such thing as "black", the word is negroid.  And no, the pharoahs (except maybe one when cush defeated an upper egypt pharoah) were not negroid any more than other north africans are negroid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember when I was very young being taught that there were three races.  Negroid, Caucasians, and Mongoloids.  I was also taught the blacks in India were Caucasian, not Negroid.  IOW race was not dependent on color.
Click to expand...


They also taught you Columbus discovered America or that the founding fathers came up with the concept of the constitution.  Did it ever occur to you that Europeans set up the racial categories with their point of view on what race is or is not?  That kind of thinking is how the Egyptians became white against all logical common sense.


----------



## Alfalfa

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> In racial terms there is no such thing as "black", the word is negroid.  And no, the pharoahs (except maybe one when cush defeated an upper egypt pharoah) were not negroid any more than other north africans are negroid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mistaken. The Kush empire existed before Kemet was even established as a empire. The first rulers of Kemet were from Kush. They were all Black. Rameses was also Black as was his children. DNA confirms this. Historians confirm this and they say they themselves they came from the Great Lakes regions of Africa. The beginning of the Nile.
> 
> As far as Black goes no one can define it except people that are Black. That would be like me trying to tell someone that was white what that meant.
Click to expand...


Incorrect.  The Kushite kingdom wasn't established until after the fall of the New Kingdom pharoahs and bronze age collapse of almost every culture in the aegean, egypt and western mediterranean sometime around the 1200 BC.  Coincidentally around the time of eruption of thera.

I have no doubt there was mixing of blood between ancient egyptians and border areas like kush or nubia.


----------



## Asclepias

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> In racial terms there is no such thing as "black", the word is negroid.  And no, the pharoahs (except maybe one when cush defeated an upper egypt pharoah) were not negroid any more than other north africans are negroid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your mistaken. The Kush empire existed before Kemet was even established as a empire. The first rulers of Kemet were from Kush. They were all Black. Rameses was also Black as was his children. DNA confirms this. Historians confirm this and they say they themselves they came from the Great Lakes regions of Africa. The beginning of the Nile.
> 
> As far as Black goes no one can define it except people that are Black. That would be like me trying to tell someone that was white what that meant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  The Kushite kingdom wasn't established until after the fall of the New Kingdom pharoahs and bronze age collapse of almost every culture in the aegean, egypt and western mediterranean sometime around the 1200 BC.  Coincidentally around the time of eruption of thera.
> 
> I have no doubt there was mixing of blood between ancient egyptians and border areas like kush or nubia.
Click to expand...


Mistaken.   Kush has been around long before kemet.

nubia is older than egypt



> The new findings suggest that the ancient Nubians may have reached this stage of political development as long ago as 3300 B.C., several generations before the earliest documented Egyptian king.
> The discovery is based on study of artifacts from ancient tombs excavated 15 years ago in an international effort



There is also proof there were actually other empires before either Kush or Kemet in the Sahara before it turned into a desert.


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> In racial terms there is no such thing as "black", the word is negroid.  And no, the pharoahs (except maybe one when cush defeated an upper egypt pharoah) were not negroid any more than other north africans are negroid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember when I was very young being taught that there were three races.  Negroid, Caucasians, and Mongoloids.  I was also taught the blacks in India were Caucasian, not Negroid.  IOW race was not dependent on color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They also taught you Columbus discovered America or that the founding fathers came up with the concept of the constitution. * Did it ever occur to you that Europeans set up the racial categories with their point of view on what race is or is not?  That kind of thinking is how the Egyptians became white against all logical common sense.
Click to expand...


You have a point there.  I've learned far more outside of school than I ever did in school.  So, are you saying that all blacks are negroid?  Or that negroid doesn't exist as a race?  I'm confused here.  Please tell me what I have wrong about the races.


----------



## Alfalfa

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your mistaken. The Kush empire existed before Kemet was even established as a empire. The first rulers of Kemet were from Kush. They were all Black. Rameses was also Black as was his children. DNA confirms this. Historians confirm this and they say they themselves they came from the Great Lakes regions of Africa. The beginning of the Nile.
> 
> As far as Black goes no one can define it except people that are Black. That would be like me trying to tell someone that was white what that meant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  The Kushite kingdom wasn't established until after the fall of the New Kingdom pharoahs and bronze age collapse of almost every culture in the aegean, egypt and western mediterranean sometime around the 1200 BC.  Coincidentally around the time of eruption of thera.
> 
> I have no doubt there was mixing of blood between ancient egyptians and border areas like kush or nubia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mistaken.   Kush has been around long before kemet.
> 
> nubia is older than egypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new findings suggest that the ancient Nubians may have reached this stage of political development as long ago as 3300 B.C., several generations before the earliest documented Egyptian king.
> The discovery is based on study of artifacts from ancient tombs excavated 15 years ago in an international effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is also proof there were actually other empires before either Kush or Kemet in the Sahara before it turned into a desert.
Click to expand...


You said kush, not nubia.  Words have meaning.

I am surprised in order to support your position you posted a link to what is obviously a compromised afro-centric website "RaceandHistory.com".  I have no doubt that some of the information here is factual, but like palistinian and zionist websites I take all with a grain of salt.  Once a news website starts from a position of having an agenda, everythinhg must be checked.

Are you negroid?


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to remember when I was very young being taught that there were three races.  Negroid, Caucasians, and Mongoloids.  I was also taught the blacks in India were Caucasian, not Negroid.  IOW race was not dependent on color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They also taught you Columbus discovered America or that the founding fathers came up with the concept of the constitution. * Did it ever occur to you that Europeans set up the racial categories with their point of view on what race is or is not?  That kind of thinking is how the Egyptians became white against all logical common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point there.  I've learned far more outside of school than I ever did in school.  So, are you saying that all blacks are negroid?  Or that negroid doesn't exist as a race?  I'm confused here.  Please tell me what I have wrong about the races.
Click to expand...


Negroid is a term concocted by European anthropologists to define anything below the Sahara desert. They did this specifically to separate Egypt (Kemet) from Africa once they realized how important Egypt was to the foundations of education. They did not realize one day DNA and common sense would come and bite them in the ass. They are currently busy moving the goal posts as we speak to continue this trend.  They also in their wildest dreams did not realize the Sahara was once a pretty nice place to live before turning into a desert. Which person to you is Black/African and which one is not?


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They also taught you Columbus discovered America or that the founding fathers came up with the concept of the constitution. * Did it ever occur to you that Europeans set up the racial categories with their point of view on what race is or is not?  That kind of thinking is how the Egyptians became white against all logical common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point there.  I've learned far more outside of school than I ever did in school.  So, are you saying that all blacks are negroid?  Or that negroid doesn't exist as a race?  I'm confused here.  Please tell me what I have wrong about the races.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negroid is a term concocted by European anthropologists to define anything below the Sahara desert. They did this specifically to separate Egypt (Kemet) from Africa once they realized how important Egypt was to the foundations of education. They did not realize one day DNA and common sense would come and bite them in the ass. They are currently busy moving the goal posts as we speak to continue this trend.  They also in their wildest dreams did not realize the Sahara was once a pretty nice place to live before turning into a desert. Which person to you is Black/African and which one is not?
Click to expand...


From what I learned Negroids are blacks with the wide lips and flat noses, given that, I'd have to say the first picture is sub Saharan African.  Are Negroids not the ones with the wide lips and flat noses?


----------



## Politico

Cannot believe they caved to that shit. Bunch of pussies.


----------



## Asclepias

Alfalfa said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  The Kushite kingdom wasn't established until after the fall of the New Kingdom pharoahs and bronze age collapse of almost every culture in the aegean, egypt and western mediterranean sometime around the 1200 BC.  Coincidentally around the time of eruption of thera.
> 
> I have no doubt there was mixing of blood between ancient egyptians and border areas like kush or nubia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mistaken.   Kush has been around long before kemet.
> 
> nubia is older than egypt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new findings suggest that the ancient Nubians may have reached this stage of political development as long ago as 3300 B.C., several generations before the earliest documented Egyptian king.
> The discovery is based on study of artifacts from ancient tombs excavated 15 years ago in an international effort
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is also proof there were actually other empires before either Kush or Kemet in the Sahara before it turned into a desert.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said kush, not nubia.  Words have meaning.
> 
> I am surprised in order to support your position you posted a link to what is obviously a compromised afro-centric website "RaceandHistory.com".  I have no doubt that some of the information here is factual, but like palistinian and zionist websites I take all with a grain of salt.  Once a news website starts from a position of having an agenda, everythinhg must be checked.
> 
> Are you negroid?
Click to expand...


Thats correct. Words do have meaning. Nubia means gold.  Kush is the empire. Nubians, Ethiopians inhabited Kush.  Why would you be surprised to see me post a Afrocentric site as opposed to a Eurocentric one?  I take them both with a grain of salt but since the Eurocentric ones lie way more I tend to trust the Afrocentric ones while disregarding some of the things I cant yet wrap my mind around.

No I am not Negroid. I am a Black African.


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point there.  I've learned far more outside of school than I ever did in school.  So, are you saying that all blacks are negroid?  Or that negroid doesn't exist as a race?  I'm confused here.  Please tell me what I have wrong about the races.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Negroid is a term concocted by European anthropologists to define anything below the Sahara desert. They did this specifically to separate Egypt (Kemet) from Africa once they realized how important Egypt was to the foundations of education. They did not realize one day DNA and common sense would come and bite them in the ass. They are currently busy moving the goal posts as we speak to continue this trend.  They also in their wildest dreams did not realize the Sahara was once a pretty nice place to live before turning into a desert. Which person to you is Black/African and which one is not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I learned Negroids are blacks with the wide lips and flat noses, given that, I'd have to say the first picture is sub Saharan African.  Are Negroids not the ones with the wide lips and flat noses?
Click to expand...


Well neither are considered African. The first picture is of a guy from the Melanesian Islands and the second one is a lady from India. I dont actually understand why Negroid is the description you gave when there are people in sub-saharan Africa that don't completely fit that description. Negroid, Caucasoid, and Mongoloid are all political designations. Thats why I dont subscribe to them.


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negroid is a term concocted by European anthropologists to define anything below the Sahara desert. They did this specifically to separate Egypt (Kemet) from Africa once they realized how important Egypt was to the foundations of education. They did not realize one day DNA and common sense would come and bite them in the ass. They are currently busy moving the goal posts as we speak to continue this trend.  They also in their wildest dreams did not realize the Sahara was once a pretty nice place to live before turning into a desert. Which person to you is Black/African and which one is not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I learned Negroids are blacks with the wide lips and flat noses, given that, I'd have to say the first picture is sub Saharan African.  Are Negroids not the ones with the wide lips and flat noses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well neither are considered African. The first picture is of a guy from the Melanesian Islands and the second one is a lady from India. I dont actually understand why Negroid is the description you gave when there are people in sub-saharan Africa that don't completely fit that description. Negroid, Caucasoid, and Mongoloid are all political designations. Thats why I dont subscribe to them.
Click to expand...


No, they are race designations.  Now if you want to skip that and just say we're all human, I'm good with that.  I was taught however, that blacks in India were not Negroid, but actually Caucasian.  This is way we shouldn't be so caught up on color.  Besides, today, with all the integration between the races, who the heck cares?  

You thought I was gonna pick the woman, didn't you?


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I learned Negroids are blacks with the wide lips and flat noses, given that, I'd have to say the first picture is sub Saharan African.  Are Negroids not the ones with the wide lips and flat noses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well neither are considered African. The first picture is of a guy from the Melanesian Islands and the second one is a lady from India. I dont actually understand why Negroid is the description you gave when there are people in sub-saharan Africa that don't completely fit that description. Negroid, Caucasoid, and Mongoloid are all political designations. Thats why I dont subscribe to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are race designations.  Now if you want to skip that and just say we're all human, I'm good with that.  I was taught however, that blacks in India were not Negroid, but actually Caucasian.  This is way we shouldn't be so caught up on color.  Besides, today, with all the integration between the races, who the heck cares?
> 
> You thought I was gonna pick the woman, didn't you?
Click to expand...


Your beleif in race designations are based on what some European guy with an agenda came up with long ago. From what I recall or can find no Black person was asked to contribute in this decision.  Think about this way. Where is Negro located at as opposed to the Caucasus mountains and Mongolia?  Its ok if you want to maintain the same mindset but as a intelligent person I don't let people define what I am. i reserve that right for myself. Everyone that gets uncomfortable with this usually says "who cares" after I point this out. I usually say..."well you do"  because you were talking about it or debating with me about it. I really didn't care who you picked. The point was that technically these people are not considered African even though their ancestors came from Africa and you could drop them in Africa and no one would know the difference unless they told you. Now how does that make sense...at all?


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well neither are considered African. The first picture is of a guy from the Melanesian Islands and the second one is a lady from India. I dont actually understand why Negroid is the description you gave when there are people in sub-saharan Africa that don't completely fit that description. Negroid, Caucasoid, and Mongoloid are all political designations. Thats why I dont subscribe to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are race designations.  Now if you want to skip that and just say we're all human, I'm good with that.  I was taught however, that blacks in India were not Negroid, but actually Caucasian.  This is way we shouldn't be so caught up on color.  Besides, today, with all the integration between the races, who the heck cares?
> 
> You thought I was gonna pick the woman, didn't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your beleif in race designations are based on what some European guy with an agenda came up with long ago. From what I recall or can find no Black person was asked to contribute in this decision.  Think about this way. Where is Negro located at as opposed to the Caucasus mountains and Mongolia?  Its ok if you want to maintain the same mindset but as a intelligent person I don't let people define what I am. i reserve that right for myself. Everyone that gets uncomfortable with this usually says "who cares" after I point this out. I usually say..."well you do"  because you were talking about it or debating with me about it. I really didn't care who you picked. The point was that technically these people are not considered African even though their ancestors came from Africa and you could drop them in Africa and no one would know the difference unless they told you. Now how does that make sense...at all?
Click to expand...


I think the man you chose has Negroid blood and I can tell the difference between them.  Just as I can tell the difference between the Japanese people and the Okinawan people.  I've hosted both, there are slight differences in their physical characteristics.  Now, does that mean I can tell the difference between all Okinawan people and all Japanese people?  No!  Why?  Because some people from Japan have integrated with some of the Okinawan people and vice a versa.  

I find race interesting because there are physical differences.  I want to know why.  Why are blacks black?  Why do Japanese and Chinese people have slanted eyes?  Why is my skin so fair?  Why do I show my age more than my Japanese friends.  Why are black Indians Caucasian and why are black Africans Negroid?  What made the different facial characteristics?

I just happen to be interested in different cultures and different peoples.  Met a man from the Congo recently and bored him with all my questions about his people and culture.

Another very interesting thing is the rocks in Mexico that have the human faces carved on them.  Those are Negroid features.  To me this means that people from Africa traveled to Mexico thousands of years before the Europeans, or at least the Europeans we know about.


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are race designations.  Now if you want to skip that and just say we're all human, I'm good with that.  I was taught however, that blacks in India were not Negroid, but actually Caucasian.  This is way we shouldn't be so caught up on color.  Besides, today, with all the integration between the races, who the heck cares?
> 
> You thought I was gonna pick the woman, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your beleif in race designations are based on what some European guy with an agenda came up with long ago. From what I recall or can find no Black person was asked to contribute in this decision.  Think about this way. Where is Negro located at as opposed to the Caucasus mountains and Mongolia?  Its ok if you want to maintain the same mindset but as a intelligent person I don't let people define what I am. i reserve that right for myself. Everyone that gets uncomfortable with this usually says "who cares" after I point this out. I usually say..."well you do"  because you were talking about it or debating with me about it. I really didn't care who you picked. The point was that technically these people are not considered African even though their ancestors came from Africa and you could drop them in Africa and no one would know the difference unless they told you. Now how does that make sense...at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the man you chose has Negroid blood and I can tell the difference between them.  Just as I can tell the difference between the Japanese people and the Okinawan people.  I've hosted both, there are slight differences in their physical characteristics.  Now, does that mean I can tell the difference between all Okinawan people and all Japanese people?  No!  Why?  Because some people from Japan have integrated with some of the Okinawan people and vice a versa.
> 
> I find race interesting because there are physical differences.  I want to know why.  Why are blacks black?  Why do Japanese and Chinese people have slanted eyes?  Why is my skin so fair?  Why do I show my age more than my Japanese friends.  Why are black Indians Caucasian and why are black Africans Negroid?  What made the different facial characteristics?
> 
> I just happen to be interested in different cultures and different peoples.  Met a man from the Congo recently and bored him with all my questions about his people and culture.
> 
> Another very interesting thing is the rocks in Mexico that have the human faces carved on them.  Those are Negroid features.  To me this means that people from Africa traveled to Mexico thousands of years before the Europeans, or at least the Europeans we know about.
Click to expand...


That's why I call BS on the racial designations. That guy is Melanesian and genetically he is furthest away from supposedly Negroid/Sub-Saharan.  He is considered Australoid and descended from Aborigines...who were the first out of Africa. You would be surprised how many Black groups are located around the world that no one calls Black. You never see them on TV but they are there in almost every country. Most of them are indigenous. 

The rocks in Mexico are call the Olmec heads and lots of them indeed look African. Some of them even have braids. The Smithsonian knew about them when they were first discovered but did not let anyone know about it for years.  The excuse for them looking "Negroid" is that they sat in the mud too long or they were really statues of dwarves, anything to keep from calling them Black.


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your beleif in race designations are based on what some European guy with an agenda came up with long ago. From what I recall or can find no Black person was asked to contribute in this decision.  Think about this way. Where is Negro located at as opposed to the Caucasus mountains and Mongolia?  Its ok if you want to maintain the same mindset but as a intelligent person I don't let people define what I am. i reserve that right for myself. Everyone that gets uncomfortable with this usually says "who cares" after I point this out. I usually say..."well you do"  because you were talking about it or debating with me about it. I really didn't care who you picked. The point was that technically these people are not considered African even though their ancestors came from Africa and you could drop them in Africa and no one would know the difference unless they told you. Now how does that make sense...at all?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the man you chose has Negroid blood and I can tell the difference between them.  Just as I can tell the difference between the Japanese people and the Okinawan people.  I've hosted both, there are slight differences in their physical characteristics.  Now, does that mean I can tell the difference between all Okinawan people and all Japanese people?  No!  Why?  Because some people from Japan have integrated with some of the Okinawan people and vice a versa.
> 
> I find race interesting because there are physical differences.  I want to know why.  Why are blacks black?  Why do Japanese and Chinese people have slanted eyes?  Why is my skin so fair?  Why do I show my age more than my Japanese friends.  Why are black Indians Caucasian and why are black Africans Negroid?  What made the different facial characteristics?
> 
> I just happen to be interested in different cultures and different peoples.  Met a man from the Congo recently and bored him with all my questions about his people and culture.
> 
> Another very interesting thing is the rocks in Mexico that have the human faces carved on them.  Those are Negroid features.  To me this means that people from Africa traveled to Mexico thousands of years before the Europeans, or at least the Europeans we know about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I call BS on the racial designations. That guy is Melanesian and genetically he is furthest away from supposedly Negroid/Sub-Saharan.  He is considered Australoid and descended from Aborigines...who were the first out of Africa. You would be surprised how many Black groups are located around the world that no one calls Black. You never see them on TV but they are there in almost every country. Most of them are indigenous.
> 
> The rocks in Mexico are call the Olmec heads and lots of them indeed look African. Some of them even have braids. The Smithsonian knew about them when they were first discovered but did not let anyone know about it for years.  The excuse for them looking "Negroid" is that they sat in the mud too long or they were really statues of dwarves, anything to keep from calling them Black.
Click to expand...


Just a small flaw in your reasoning.  If those rocks didn't have Negroid features, you wouldn't know they were black.


----------



## rdean

novasteve said:


> No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?
> 
> ?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions



Only four black women have been on the show in 38 years?  Something is seriously wrong.


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the man you chose has Negroid blood and I can tell the difference between them.  Just as I can tell the difference between the Japanese people and the Okinawan people.  I've hosted both, there are slight differences in their physical characteristics.  Now, does that mean I can tell the difference between all Okinawan people and all Japanese people?  No!  Why?  Because some people from Japan have integrated with some of the Okinawan people and vice a versa.
> 
> I find race interesting because there are physical differences.  I want to know why.  Why are blacks black?  Why do Japanese and Chinese people have slanted eyes?  Why is my skin so fair?  Why do I show my age more than my Japanese friends.  Why are black Indians Caucasian and why are black Africans Negroid?  What made the different facial characteristics?
> 
> I just happen to be interested in different cultures and different peoples.  Met a man from the Congo recently and bored him with all my questions about his people and culture.
> 
> Another very interesting thing is the rocks in Mexico that have the human faces carved on them.  Those are Negroid features.  To me this means that people from Africa traveled to Mexico thousands of years before the Europeans, or at least the Europeans we know about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call BS on the racial designations. That guy is Melanesian and genetically he is furthest away from supposedly Negroid/Sub-Saharan.  He is considered Australoid and descended from Aborigines...who were the first out of Africa. You would be surprised how many Black groups are located around the world that no one calls Black. You never see them on TV but they are there in almost every country. Most of them are indigenous.
> 
> The rocks in Mexico are call the Olmec heads and lots of them indeed look African. Some of them even have braids. The Smithsonian knew about them when they were first discovered but did not let anyone know about it for years.  The excuse for them looking "Negroid" is that they sat in the mud too long or they were really statues of dwarves, anything to keep from calling them Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a small flaw in your reasoning.  If those rocks didn't have Negroid features, you wouldn't know they were black.
Click to expand...


That is not really true. What people call classical Negroid features don't exist in all Black Africans. We can and do look like every other race which makes sense when you think about it.

This is one of the Olmec heads that look like a Buddha. Note the curly hair








This guy is a mix between Black and Chinese and he was the first person I thought of when i saw the head above.


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I call BS on the racial designations. That guy is Melanesian and genetically he is furthest away from supposedly Negroid/Sub-Saharan.  He is considered Australoid and descended from Aborigines...who were the first out of Africa. You would be surprised how many Black groups are located around the world that no one calls Black. You never see them on TV but they are there in almost every country. Most of them are indigenous.
> 
> The rocks in Mexico are call the Olmec heads and lots of them indeed look African. Some of them even have braids. The Smithsonian knew about them when they were first discovered but did not let anyone know about it for years.  The excuse for them looking "Negroid" is that they sat in the mud too long or they were really statues of dwarves, anything to keep from calling them Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small flaw in your reasoning.  If those rocks didn't have Negroid features, you wouldn't know they were black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is not really true. What people call classical Negroid features don't exist in all Black Africans. We can and do look like every other race which makes sense when you think about it.
> 
> This is one of the Olmec heads that look like a Buddha. Note the curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a mix between Black and Chinese and he was the first person I thought of when i saw the head above.
Click to expand...


The head I saw, was not the one you have, and it didn't have hair on it, at least I don't think it did.  It was at the Anthropological Museum in Mexico City.  It has been many years since I was there.  I just remember that when I first saw it, I kept wondering how blacks got to Mexico so long ago.


----------



## Asclepias

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a small flaw in your reasoning.  If those rocks didn't have Negroid features, you wouldn't know they were black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not really true. What people call classical Negroid features don't exist in all Black Africans. We can and do look like every other race which makes sense when you think about it.
> 
> This is one of the Olmec heads that look like a Buddha. Note the curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a mix between Black and Chinese and he was the first person I thought of when i saw the head above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The head I saw, was not the one you have, and it didn't have hair on it, at least I don't think it did.  It was at the Anthropological Museum in Mexico City.  It has been many years since I was there.  I just remember that when I first saw it, I kept wondering how blacks got to Mexico so long ago.
Click to expand...


That head I showed was one somebody pointed out to me saying it did not look "Negroid". The guy in the photo I have actually met before so thats why he came to mind when I saw it. So of course my reaction was to show them a picture of him. The other heads definitely look like what people take as typical African. Some scholars believe that West Africans and Egyptians sailed over to South America. There is a ton of evidence but again certain people deny it could have happened. If you look at a world map you can see that if you throw a stick in the Atlantic Ocean (formerly known as the Ethiopian ocean) it would float to South America by itself. Yet somehow even though someone proved it could be done people say no way. Just an example of how crazy people get with denial.


----------



## NoNukes

novasteve said:


> No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?
> 
> ?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions



If they are looking for a Black cast member, do you have open auditions and waste people's time?


----------



## Againsheila

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not really true. What people call classical Negroid features don't exist in all Black Africans. We can and do look like every other race which makes sense when you think about it.
> 
> This is one of the Olmec heads that look like a Buddha. Note the curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a mix between Black and Chinese and he was the first person I thought of when i saw the head above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head I saw, was not the one you have, and it didn't have hair on it, at least I don't think it did.  It was at the Anthropological Museum in Mexico City.  It has been many years since I was there.  I just remember that when I first saw it, I kept wondering how blacks got to Mexico so long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That head I showed was one somebody pointed out to me saying it did not look "Negroid". The guy in the photo I have actually met before so thats why he came to mind when I saw it. So of course my reaction was to show them a picture of him. The other heads definitely look like what people take as typical African. Some scholars believe that West Africans and Egyptians sailed over to South America. There is a ton of evidence but again certain people deny it could have happened. If you look at a world map you can see that if you throw a stick in the Atlantic Ocean (formerly known as the Ethiopian ocean) it would float to South America by itself. Yet somehow even though someone proved it could be done people say no way. Just an example of how crazy people get with denial.
Click to expand...


I'm sure there was trade between Africa and Mexico or South America possibly thousands of years ago.  I hosted a student from Kenya once and when I made refried beans, she said that it was one of their food staples too.  Also, chocolate, it comes from Africa and it comes from South America, I don't think that happened by accident.  I would like to know more about history.  I don't think we have anything close to the whole picture and I do agree that our country concentrated on European History and not World History.  Of course, there is a lot of European History and it's extreamly interesting.  

Then again, if there was trade thousands of years ago between Africa and Mexico, what happened to stop it?  So many interesting questions.


----------



## BullKurtz

Asclepias said:


> Alfalfa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mistaken.   Kush has been around long before kemet.
> 
> nubia is older than egypt
> 
> 
> 
> There is also proof there were actually other empires before either Kush or Kemet in the Sahara before it turned into a desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said kush, not nubia.  Words have meaning.
> 
> I am surprised in order to support your position you posted a link to what is obviously a compromised afro-centric website "RaceandHistory.com".  I have no doubt that some of the information here is factual, but like palistinian and zionist websites I take all with a grain of salt.  Once a news website starts from a position of having an agenda, everythinhg must be checked.
> 
> Are you negroid?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats correct. Words do have meaning. Nubia means gold.  Kush is the empire. Nubians, Ethiopians inhabited Kush.  Why would you be surprised to see me post a Afrocentric site as opposed to a Eurocentric one?  I take them both with a grain of salt but since the Eurocentric ones lie way more I tend to trust the Afrocentric ones while disregarding some of the things I cant yet wrap my mind around.
> 
> No I am not Negroid. I am a Black African.
Click to expand...


  You're a gay boy with red hair, freckles, and every MJ video ever produced.  I doubt you're allowed outside your house without a tether.


----------



## Toro

novasteve said:


> No doubt a white only audition would be completely fine, eh libs?
> 
> ?SNL? invites black women to secret auditions



And why are they holding auditions only for transvestites?


----------



## rdean

Let me say it.  Only four black women on the show in 38 years.  Why?  Because they have no talent?  Of course, most right wingers don't think blacks have any worth at all.  Or gays.  Or Muslims.  Or.....well.....you know.


----------



## Againsheila

rdean said:


> Let me say it.  Only four black women on the show in 38 years.  Why?  Because they have no talent?  Of course, most right wingers don't think blacks have any worth at all.  Or gays.  Or Muslims.  Or.....well.....you know.



Locally, last year, our live theater was going to do a production of "Smokey Joe".  This is a play with all black actors.  3 of the actors dropped out and we couldn't find enough African Americans to replace them so the show was revamped and called "Rock and Soul" and had both blacks and whites in it.  So, it is possible they didn't find enough female black comediennes.  Not necessarily because they have no talent, but maybe they just don't go into that field.  Or maybe they didn't want to do the show?  I have a hard time in this day and age believing that anyone was denied a part on SNL because they were black.


----------



## Terrence

There isn't enough Black representation on Television. We need more Blacks in the spotlight.


----------



## BYoni

Asclepias said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are race designations.  Now if you want to skip that and just say we're all human, I'm good with that.  I was taught however, that blacks in India were not Negroid, but actually Caucasian.  This is way we shouldn't be so caught up on color.  Besides, today, with all the integration between the races, who the heck cares?
> 
> You thought I was gonna pick the woman, didn't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your beleif in race designations are based on what some European guy with an agenda came up with long ago. From what I recall or can find no Black person was asked to contribute in this decision.  Think about this way. Where is Negro located at as opposed to the Caucasus mountains and Mongolia?  Its ok if you want to maintain the same mindset but as a intelligent person I don't let people define what I am. i reserve that right for myself. Everyone that gets uncomfortable with this usually says "who cares" after I point this out. I usually say..."well you do"  because you were talking about it or debating with me about it. I really didn't care who you picked. The point was that technically these people are not considered African even though their ancestors came from Africa and you could drop them in Africa and no one would know the difference unless they told you. Now how does that make sense...at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the man you chose has Negroid blood and I can tell the difference between them.  Just as I can tell the difference between the Japanese people and the Okinawan people.  I've hosted both, there are slight differences in their physical characteristics.  Now, does that mean I can tell the difference between all Okinawan people and all Japanese people?  No!  Why?  Because some people from Japan have integrated with some of the Okinawan people and vice a versa.
> 
> I find race interesting because there are physical differences.  I want to know why.  Why are blacks black?  Why do Japanese and Chinese people have slanted eyes?  Why is my skin so fair?  Why do I show my age more than my Japanese friends.  Why are black Indians Caucasian and why are black Africans Negroid?  What made the different facial characteristics?
> 
> I just happen to be interested in different cultures and different peoples.  Met a man from the Congo recently and bored him with all my questions about his people and culture.
> 
> Another very interesting thing is the rocks in Mexico that have the human faces carved on them.  Those are Negroid features.  To me this means that people from Africa traveled to Mexico thousands of years before the Europeans, or at least the Europeans we know about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's why I call BS on the racial designations. That guy is Melanesian and genetically he is furthest away from supposedly Negroid/Sub-Saharan.  He is considered Australoid and descended from Aborigines...who were the first out of Africa. You would be surprised how many Black groups are located around the world that no one calls Black. You never see them on TV but they are there in almost every country. Most of them are indigenous.
> 
> The rocks in Mexico are call the Olmec heads and lots of them indeed look African. Some of them even have braids. The Smithsonian knew about them when they were first discovered but did not let anyone know about it for years.  The excuse for them looking "Negroid" is that they sat in the mud too long or they were really statues of dwarves, anything to keep from calling them Black.
Click to expand...

It always seem to be some confusion about the first civilization The Olmecs. Blacks are native to the planet not Africa. Blacks are found in every society all over the world.


----------



## BYoni

Againsheila said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is not really true. What people call classical Negroid features don't exist in all Black Africans. We can and do look like every other race which makes sense when you think about it.
> 
> This is one of the Olmec heads that look like a Buddha. Note the curly hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a mix between Black and Chinese and he was the first person I thought of when i saw the head above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head I saw, was not the one you have, and it didn't have hair on it, at least I don't think it did.  It was at the Anthropological Museum in Mexico City.  It has been many years since I was there.  I just remember that when I first saw it, I kept wondering how blacks got to Mexico so long ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That head I showed was one somebody pointed out to me saying it did not look "Negroid". The guy in the photo I have actually met before so thats why he came to mind when I saw it. So of course my reaction was to show them a picture of him. The other heads definitely look like what people take as typical African. Some scholars believe that West Africans and Egyptians sailed over to South America. There is a ton of evidence but again certain people deny it could have happened. If you look at a world map you can see that if you throw a stick in the Atlantic Ocean (formerly known as the Ethiopian ocean) it would float to South America by itself. Yet somehow even though someone proved it could be done people say no way. Just an example of how crazy people get with denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure there was trade between Africa and Mexico or South America possibly thousands of years ago.  I hosted a student from Kenya once and when I made refried beans, she said that it was one of their food staples too.  Also, chocolate, it comes from Africa and it comes from South America, I don't think that happened by accident.  I would like to know more about history.  I don't think we have anything close to the whole picture and I do agree that our country concentrated on European History and not World History.  Of course, there is a lot of European History and it's extreamly interesting.
> 
> Then again, if there was trade thousands of years ago between Africa and Mexico, what happened to stop it?  So many interesting questions.
Click to expand...

Civilization started in Mexico but the olmecs spread all over the world . Blacks are native to the planet. Not Africa.


----------

